# Audi I5 20v vs. VW's 2.5L I5 20v?



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

What am I missing? What is the difference between the Audi I5 20v and VW's 2.5L I5 20v? Please explain this to me. Would this fit or work? I want to see some progress with our motors!

_Quote, originally posted by * Audi I5 20v Garett GT3071R Turbo Kit * »_ 
Finally, an easy, bolt on turbo kit capable of 500+ crank HP for the Audi 20v 5-cylinder. Includes everything needed to install in an Audi 3B/AAN application including oil/water line kit, your choice of GT turbo and Silicone intake boot. Turbos will feature a 3" inlet, with bolt-in KKK turbine housing of your choice. 
These turbos are the ultimate in turbo technology, using the latest computer design and manufacturing technology, finally an aftermarket turbo with OEM quality, and a choice to meet virtually any need. Garrett GT turbos have proven themselves in not only the highest levels of Motorsport (CART, Lemans, World Rally and NHRA Drag racing), but also in OEM applications in vehicles delivered straight from the factory. 
Consider the GT turbos the best of all worlds - they are the most powerful, efficient, cost effective and reliable turbos we've used, this is a "free lunch" if there ever was one. 
GT3071 - "RS2-killer", full boost by 3300rpm and 475+ HP capable, strong midrange and topend, slight "turbo-lag" below 3krpm, 40psi + capable with extreme efficiency. 
If you're looking to upgrade to the RS2, or upgrade from the RS2 to something faster responding and more powerful, this kit is for you. 









PRICE = $1820US + Shipping


_Quote, originally posted by *Chip Tuning Package, GT3071R Stage I* »_
After months of code cracking and dyno tuning, we're proud to announce our GT3071R Stage I chip tuning package.
Suitable for all AAN, ADU and ABY code coil-on-plug I5 20v turbos, requires 3.0 BAR Map sensor and 440cc injectors, included in the kit. Requires a 4.0 BAR fuel pressure regulator (stock on the AAN, available for the ADU/ABY) and stock MAF in all applications. For advertised results, we also recommend the RS2 exhaust manifold and 3" DP and free flowing exhaust.
We recommend this tune for all motors with stock internals, upgraded engine rods or pistons not required.
Brand new code, we did not start with a previous chiptune, all mapping is original from 034.
Specifications:
-23psi overboost, 20psi to redline, 7200rpm rev limiter
-Air/Fuel ratio 11.5-11.8 under boost, 14.7 under light load and idle conditions. Recommended for 91-93 octane fuel.
-325 wheel HP (to the wheels), estimated 400-425 crank HP.
-Injector duty cycle 85-90% max. under full load at peak rpm of 7200rpm.
Chip Tuning Package includes:
- Quantity 5 flow matched 440cc Bosch injectors
- 3.0 BAR VMAP sensor with installation accesories
- 034EFI GT3071R Stage I Chipset (fuel/timing and boost)
- 034EFI 1.9 BAR wastegate spring
Map Select Option:
- For an additional fee, we can supply a map select feature with the chipset to allow switching between 2 different maps. Currently, the option we offer is a + 3psi map for a 26psi overboost holding 23psi to redline for 350 wheel HP or an estimated 440 crank HP. We recommend running 93 octane fuel minimum with this chipset or preferrably 100 octane for optimal performance. Switch and wiring components are supplied as well as instructions.
Note - if you already have a 3.0 BAR map sensor, you can delete it from the package. If your ECU is already socketed, then we can ship you the Chip Tuning Package to easily install yourself with included instructions. If your ECU has not been socketed, you'll need to arrange to ship your ECU to us, we can turn in around in 24hours and back to you quickly.
















PRICE = $1049US + Shipping
+ Map Select Option, +3 psi : PRICE = $1374US + Shipping


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Audi I5 20v vs. VW's 2.5L I5 20v? (Lt. Crash)*

I'm no expert at all, but I've read that our 2.5 I5 motor is basically the same design as Lambo's 5.0 V10 engine, only cut in half with cheaper parts, an iron block instead of aluminum and no VVT or any of that other fancy crap you get with a $300,000+ car. VW owns Lamborghini, so this is pretty understandable. Why reinvent the wheel, right? I'm not sure where the similarities end, but I know that they have the same head design. That being said, I have no idea the specs on the Audi I5 motor, but I think it's a much older design and much better built because I've seen it up to 800HP before and I'd venture to guess that our I5 couldn't touch that with the current aftermarket support. It'd be a dream if we could buy an $1,800 turbo kit and go kill Corvettes, but I think if the Audi engine had that many similarities, we would have seen turbos ported from the Audi engine on the market a long time ago.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Audi I5 20v vs. VW's 2.5L I5 20v? (Lt. Crash)*

The only thing our 5 cyl. shares with audi's 5 cyl. is the number of cylinders. Audi hasn't made that engine since the early 90's, and by compared to current engines it would be horribly outdated. No surprise that VW chose to build the new engines from the ground up, rather than try to retrofit the old 5 cylinders.
Oh, and that appears to be a turbo upgrade kit that you posted, it claims to be for the Audi 3B and the Audi AAN, which I believe to be their factory turbo engines. Thus, it's most likely not a full turbo kit, and wouldn't work with our engines even if it were based on the Audi engine.


_Modified by corradoken at 4:26 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

umm bud the block and heads are alum


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Audi I5 20v vs. VW's 2.5L I5 20v? (thumper87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper87* »_It'd be a dream if we could buy an $1,800 turbo kit and go kill Corvettes

X2!!!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_umm bud the block and heads are alum

negative..
iron block.
aluminum head.
in our 2.5l inline-5s


----------



## buckowheat (Mar 16, 2007)

The biggest difference between my old '87.5 Audi coupe GT 5 cylinder and my '07 Jetta 5 cylinder (besides 10 valves and a turbo) is that the Audi had a linear & connected feel between my right foot and the output of the engine. The VW 2.5 with its unacceptable fuel injection mapping and drive by wire provides rev hanging and random torque output at random demand intervals. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by buckowheat at 7:27 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

think you can blame the DBW for most of that, sure the fuel maps are where VW wanted them to be. least i'd think so.


----------



## buckowheat (Mar 16, 2007)

DBW?
I can't believe that VW could allow such a mapping issue to occur on a car with so much going for it.


----------

